# Stagiaire



## amylianne123

Comment dirais-je cet mot en espagnol?

Pasante, practicante?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jarlo

Becario, estudiante en prácticas.

Practicante, je crois que c'est un étudiant en médecine, ou un interne...à confirmer par les autres forumistes.


----------



## tamayito

Stagiare no es ni mas ni menos que un becario, es decir, una persona que esta "trabajando" en una empresa pero como parte de sus estudios.  Generalmente no le pagan o le pagan muy poco. 

Saludos

Tamayito


----------



## amylianne123

Oui, c'est ca.

Il n'y a pas un mot espagnol?


----------



## Talant

amylianne123 said:


> Oui, c'est ca.
> 
> Il n'y a pas un mot espagnol?



Je ne comprends pas la question. "Becario, estudiante en prácticas,..." sont des mots espagnols 100%. Le mot "stagiaire" nous ne l'utilisons pas.

"pasante" est un stagiaire en droit: chez un avocat,...

à+


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



> "Becario, estudiante en prácticas,..."


Es lo que diría en España.
Que me corrijan nuestros amigos americanos pero me parece que _pasante_ se emplea allí. Por lo menos lo he visto en un currículo uruguayo, y hasta "pasantería en...".
Dependerá pues del área de destino de la traducción.

Espera confirmación de América latina.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## plemy

En Perú se dice practicante, hasta hacer sus prácticas preprofesionales...
En Ecuador se utiliza pasante.


----------



## ogc

Bonjour à vous tous ! 

Je voudrais savoir si vous pourriez m'aider traduire "stagiaire" en español, svp ? 

Example: Nous cherchon un/une stagiaire pour le poste de...

 Merci beaucoup pour votre aide !

OGC


----------



## Oxy

Becario (ça doit marcher pour tous les niveaux de formacions)
stage: "practicas"


----------



## ogc

parfait ! merci beaucoup oxy !


----------



## chics

*Stagiaire = Becario.*
*Faire un stage = hacer prácticas*.

Si es para un puesto de trabajo conviene distinguir entre un *convenio universidad-empresa* para hacer prácticas y un *contrato de prácticas*.

El segundo es un_ contrato_ de trabajo y el empleado (ya no se considera becario) cotiza de cara a la seguridad social, etc. El empleado debe ser titulado sin experiencia (las prácticas no cuentan) y puede estar un máximo de dos años en total -incluso con distintas empresas- con contratos de este tipo.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Stagiaire puede también significar, ... _persona en formación_, ... pero no necesariamente becario.

*Faire un stage*: Hacer prácticas/Recibir formación práctica/Ser Becario

Espero sirva


----------



## GURB

Quelques précisions supplémentaires à ce qui vient d'être dit précédemment. Je parle ici d'expérience, puisque pendant de longues années je me suis occupé de trouver des stages en Espagne à mes étudiants. 
D'abord, excepté en Catalogne, la pratique u stage est beaucoup plus récente qu'en France d'où des difficultés pour trouver une correspondance des différents termes utilisés.
Les etudiants doivent faire un stage en entreprise (*hacer* *prácticas* en una empresa);s'ils doivent en faire deux, un en première année et un en seconde année alors ce sera (*dos períodos de prácticas*) à l'issue duquel ils feront un rapport de stage qui s' appellera *la memoria*. Quant au contrat que le stagiaire signera il s'appelle *contrato en prácticas* (dénomination du document officiel accessible dans les Cámaras de Comercio; pardon Chics de rectifier ton *de*). Quant au stagiaire, j'ai toujours trouvé chez les maîtres de stage espagnols qui devaient faire un rapport une grande réticence à employer un terme espagnol équivalent. Quelquefois ils employaient tout bonnement le terme français mais le plus fréquemment ils disaient simplement, et là je rejoins Jose FO, *estudiante *auquel ils ajoutaient ou non *en prácticas*.
Le terme de *becario* qui a été utilisé par la presse espagnole pour désigner la fameuse "stagiaire de la Maison Blanche", suppose une rémunération même faible mais contraire à la pratique du stage non rémunéré.
L'autre terme *meritorio*:"persona que trabaja sin sueldo para aprender o conseguir un puesto remunerado" nous dit le dictionnaire et qui correspond bien à notre stagiaire semble peu employé.
Donc ici: _buscamos (necesitamos) un estudiante en_ p_rácticas para cubrir el puesto de_...S'il est rémunéré: becario, de beca (bourse).
J'ai essayé d'être le plus complet possible sur le sujet.
Un saludo


----------



## otradenisse

En realidad, el término exacto es "practicante". (Sé que e sun poco tarde para responder, pero puede que alguien necesita de la traducción de esta misma palabra en el futuro...)


----------



## Gévy

Hola Otradenisse:

El problema reside en las diferencias de uso de las palabras españolas de un país a otro.

En España un practicante es un enfermero que te hace las inyecciones y las curas. 

Besos,

Gévy


----------



## ogc

Merci à vous tous !

ogc


----------



## Luli30

Perdón pero necesito un pequeño resumen: 
- estudiante en prácticas: se le dice al estudiante que hace un “stage en entreprise” en el marco de sus estudios sin recibir ninguna remuneración, 
- becario: sería el estudiante que sí recibe una remuneración, aunque sea mínima (1/4 del SMIC en Francia)
- cursillista: de esta apelación no dijeron nada y es la que propone WR… como se utiliza?
Muchas gracias por sus aclaraciones.


----------



## emilie18

Est ce que la traduction 'becario' pour stagiaire convient lorsqu'il s'agit d'un salarié qui fait un stage ou une formation?
Merci


----------



## michelmex

Bonjour,
Ici au Mexique "pasante" qualifie aussi un étudiant en attente de diplome de licence par exemple, et pas seulement un stagiaire. 
Simplement, il lui manque un ou deux examens pour etre admis definitivement, on lui donne cependant une attestation "Carta de pasante" pendant qu'il termine ses études.
Michel


----------



## blink05

En Chile optamos por "estudiante/alumno en práctica" por lo general.
Pasantía es una palabra que se usa en otras áreas, y no en ingeniería, que es donde me muevo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Porsan

En España sería _*becario/a*_.

_Practicante_ (en España) es el ayudante de un médico, aunque esta palabra está en desuso. También en España, _pasante_ es el ayudante de un abogado.


----------



## M4skk

Hola todos,

Hago mis practicas en Mexico city, y queria saber como escribir mi firma en mis email.

Maxime XXX
"practicante" de Ingeniero de Calidad y Procesos

esta bien?

Slds


----------



## swift

Bienvenido M4skk.

Yo omitiría ese detalle; me parece que no es necesario señalarlo. Sin embargo podrías firmar de este modo: Ingeniero practicante de Calidad y Procesos. Pero espera más comentarios por favor.

Saludos,


swift



M4skk said:


> Hola todos*: [deux points pour la salutation initiale dans la correspondance en castillan]*
> 
> Hago mis pr*á*cticas en M*é*xico D.F. (o "en la ciudad de México"), y quer*í*a saber c*ó*mo escribir mi firma en mis correos electrónicos.
> 
> *¿E*st*á* bien?
> 
> S*a*l*u*d*o*s.


----------



## Barbara Colt

En México también usamos "pasante" para stagiaire.
saludos


----------



## ebeatriz17

Hola comunidad quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con estas palabras Estoy traducciendo una ATTESATTION DE STAGE, tengo problemas en algunas palbras,tengo la idea pero no se como plasmarla.En el caso de élève sé que es educado pero en este contexto como se le diría al practicante SÓLO PRACTICANTE?

en qualitè d'élève stagiaire 

En calidad de practicante 

*** Una sola pregunta por hilo.
Norma 2. Para tus otras dudas existen ya otros hilos.
Gévy (moderadora)

Gracias 

Perú


----------



## ebeatriz17

Podría traducir?
en qualitè d'élève *stagiaire* = En calidad de practicante 

Pero como quedaría la parte donde dice "d'élève" 

Gracias


----------



## ebeatriz17

Hola he buscado, pero no he encontado una respuesta de acuerdo a lo que estoy buscando. Puede traducirse de esta manera

en qualitè d'élève *stagiaire*  = en calidad de practicante

Y como queda "d'élève"


----------



## Luli30

Hola Ebeatriz,
Por qué no dices simplemente "en calidad de estudiante en prácticas"?
A ver qué opinan los nativos...


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ebeatriz 17:

La solución que nos das es para Perú, ¿verdad?

Esta solución no sería correcta en España, por ejemplo, donde un practicante es similar a un enfermero. Siempre es bueno precisar el país de habla española a la que se refiere la traducción (ya que se te olvidó precisarlo en tu perfil)

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ebeatriz17

Sí es para Perú, ya actualize mi perfil.
Me han dado esta sugerencia

en qualitè d'élève *stagiaire* =en calidad de estudiante en prácticas

Me parece bien, pero me gustaría saber su opinión.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Beatriz:

En prácticas, es lo que decimos aquí. Si también te vale para Perú, estupendo pues. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pedro Felipe

En Colombia, sin asomo de dudas, se dice _*pasante*_. (Me sorprende que tengamos que ir país por país, pues tengo la sospecha de que es una palabra del español internacional...)


----------



## j'aitrouvé

Como antes dicho, en España se usa becario en algunos casos. Ejemplo concreto: ahora mismo soy becario en una empresa de traducción en el país Vasco (Euskadi)-me pagan (poco) y soy estudiante de Máster en Suiza. Luego como lo mencionaron algunos, depende del país y del contexto (área profesional, tipo de formación). Espero que ese ejemplo adicional ayude a alguien (aunque pasaron unos años desde que salió el tema, jéjé).


----------



## noroeme

Para completar este hilo con los diferentes usos según los países:
En Colombia, "becario" se refiere a quien recibe una "beca" para realizar sus estudios.... es más una ayuda que un pago. Generalmente se otorgan estas becas a estudiantes con niveles de excelencia (y existe la figura de la "media beca"). 
Nunca se diría aquí "becario" para un "stagiaire": éste es un "estudiante en prácticas, o en pasantía", a quien se le paga o no se le paga, según el contrato. Al "stage" le decimos "pasantía" (pero suena raro en Colombia decirle "pasante" al "stagiaire").


----------

